# Welcome to the Jungle Privy Dig.



## hemihampton (May 28, 2017)

Got out today with a couple of old timers. Tom is AWOL or MIA. Foliage in full bloom so it's pretty weedy & wild like a Jungle. Not like spring or fall. This last privy we were digging started out looking like a dud after digging 3 feet down with nothing in it. about ready to stick a fork in it & fill it in. BUT, I probed a back bottom corner & felt massive crunchy the last 4 feet of my 5 foot probe. SO, We start digging in that direction. Just started getting to the good stuff when it started raining & the one guy was late for Dinner & had to go. Got a Detroit Hutch, Detroit Aqua Quart Guyette & co. blown crown top. A Killer & rare American Brewing co Aqua Blob & Amber Frank Marx Blob. Both 12 oz's. Then a couple of Milks & Misc. Hopefully I can get back to it to finish it? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 28, 2017)

In the Sky Pic.


----------



## nhpharm (May 29, 2017)

I always hate to fill in a hole without finishing it...drives me mad until I get back out to finish it out.  I only make it out digging for one day every two weeks so sometimes it makes for a long two weeks.  Great finds!


----------



## bandsdean (May 29, 2017)

Very nice finds. Do you also use a metal detector to find the smalls such as buttons, coins and other small items or are you just interested in the bottles?


----------



## hemihampton (May 29, 2017)

I never use a metal detector to find privy's or stuff in the privy. I do use a Metal detector to find buried beer can pits but it's been many years since I used it for that or anything. LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (May 30, 2017)

I've had a friend metal detect several of my privy spoil piles before/while I filled them in and never had much luck.  I imagine sometimes you can find some really neat stuff but I've not had any luck.


----------



## Bekbek1008 (May 30, 2017)

So what "called" you to this spot?

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 30, 2017)

Bekbek1008 said:


> So what "called" you to this spot?
> 
> Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk




A 1880's Sanborn map that showed a house was there in 1880's. House has been long gone for many years. No sign a house was ever there. Also that spot lined up with all the other privy's found in the houses to the Left & right of that spot (which are mostly gone also) It can get more complicated then that but also takes experiance. Like the experiance I used to find it next to my buddy's privy after we said his hole/spot he found was a dud with nothing in it. LEON.


----------



## Bekbek1008 (May 30, 2017)

Thank you. Ive been seaching maps for old dump sites. But they didnt exist.... it was an out house.

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## sunrunner (May 30, 2017)

how do you guys stay so clean !


----------



## hemihampton (May 30, 2017)

Yes, A Privy is a Outhouse. Sunrunner, When I dig with Tom ( who was absent for this particular dig) Tom can vouch for me I get totally dirty from head to toe most of the time, while Tom stays spotless. I ask Tom how does he stay so clean? I dig with him & still don't know how he does it. But if you look at our previous digs you might notice Tom likes to sit on some piece of Carpet he brings with him so his butt don't get dirty. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 30, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> I always hate to fill in a hole without finishing it...drives me mad until I get back out to finish it out.  I only make it out digging for one day every two weeks so sometimes it makes for a long two weeks.  Great finds!




We, or me & Tom will usually dig it completely in one day & fill it in by the end of day before we leave. BUT, I've dug with some people who never fill any of there holes in. SO, For them leaving it open is not a problem? LEON.


----------

